# A Bowl From A Board



## W.Y. (Jan 30, 2010)

This was a first for me

I had seen tutorials over the years on making them but seeing as experience is the best teacher I tried it myself.
I glued four strips of wood together to make a flat board . One each of maple , purple heart , walnut , and cherry . They were 20 " long so I had enough for two bowls 10" .
For the first one I tried to cut the rings on the lathe but failed miserably because I do not have a good enough thin parting tool . That one became firewood.
Not to be beat , I tried plan B on the next one and used my scroll saw to cut out the rings. 
Glued it up last night and turned it into a bowl after lunch today. .


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jan 30, 2010)

absolutely beautiful!!  I have just recently started turning some bowls...I have a looong way to go. Very nice work!


----------



## jbostian (Jan 30, 2010)

Gorgeous! ONe of these days I will try turning a bowl.

Jamie


----------



## JimB (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like Plan "B" was a winner! I've done some bowls but no segmenting yet. Sooner or later I will need to give it a try.


----------



## holmqer (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks fantastic, some day I have to give this a try!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 30, 2010)

Bill thats a fine looking bowl, but I think you're just showing off now.:biggrin: I hope some day I can show something that nice.


----------



## markgum (Jan 30, 2010)

excellant work.  I've got a mixture of boards, I want to try this with. just havn't got brave enought yet.  What type of glue did you use?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow that is sweet. I may have to try something like that as well.


----------



## dontheturner (Jan 31, 2010)

William O Young said:


> This was a first for me
> 
> I had seen tutorials over the years on making them but seeing as experience is the best teacher I tried it myself.
> I glued four strips of wood together to make a flat board . One each of maple , purple heart , walnut , and cherry . They were 20 " long so I had enough for two bowls 10" .
> ...


Hello William,  Noticed the mention, '' re no thin parting tool.''  Went to buy a Secondhand lathe for my local butcher, who I was Tutoring ,  And the guy, said here, this is for you.  ''When a Large Hacksaw Machine Blade, snaps in two, we turners, grab the bits, Grind them flat to 45 degrees, then sandwich them between to bits of wood for a handle,_ make excellent very thin parting tools -   I sure can vouch for that!  Best thing I have in my W/shop. - keep a sharp edge for almost ever!   Go try your local Machinists shop!        dontheturner.


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 31, 2010)

dontheturner said:


> Hello William, Noticed the mention, '' re no thin parting tool.'' Went to buy a Secondhand lathe for my local butcher, who I was Tutoring , And the guy, said here, this is for you. ''When a Large Hacksaw Machine Blade, snaps in two, we turners, grab the bits, Grind them flat to 45 degrees, then sandwich them between to bits of wood for a handle,_ make excellent very thin parting tools - I sure can vouch for that! Best thing I have in my W/shop. - keep a sharp edge for almost ever! Go try your local Machinists shop! dontheturner.


 
My thin parting tool is actually a piece of a eletric powered hack saw blade . Works good for parting off straight inline stuff.  I use it ba lot . Trouble with doing it for cutting out rings like that is that the tool is flat and the circles have a curve so it binds and burns. I am working on a narrow one to see if it works any better.

Here is the tutorial I used . There are other ways of doing it like using a band saw and cutting the rings in half and gluing them back together but I was afraid I would need a thickness sander to true them up again

http://www.fwcwt.org/images/bowl_fro...t%20Board2.pdf.

The strips of wood were 1" thick x 2.5" wide . Glued together with Titebond 2 carpenters glue. When cured , I ran it through my thickness planer to level it out so no further sanding or planing was required after the rings were cut.
When I had a problem with cutting the rings on my lathe due to an improper thin parting tool , I resorted to cutting them out on the scroll saw for the second one . 
__________________


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Real nice. I have one of those ancient ring cutters for my big lathe and you just gave me the incentive to bring it down from that high shelf in the garage.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Feb 1, 2010)

Really nice!

Robin


----------



## W.Y. (Feb 1, 2010)

jimm1 said:


> Real nice. I have one of those ancient ring cutters for my big lathe and you just gave me the incentive to bring it down from that high shelf in the garage.


 
Would you please elaborate on the ring cutter you are referring to and hopefully post a picture as well ?


----------

